# tracepath

## zac2003

ok redhat boxes there is a /usr/sbin/tracepath

i can't find this tool for gentoo could somone maybe inform me where to find it?

Minter root # emerge -s tracepath

Searching...

[ Results for search key : tracepath ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]

----------

## Caffeine

Never heard of tracepath.  Is it similar to net-analyzer/traceroute?

----------

## zac2003

yes pretty similar just wanted tracepath

----------

## Messiah

If it is very similar, just ln -s /usr/bin/traceroute /usr/bin/tracepath  :Razz: 

----------

## zac2003

lol still not the same  :Wink:  i'll just use traceroute

----------

## Larde

Well, in redhat it's in the iputils rpm, so I guess you should try net-misc/iputils in gentoo.

Hth,

Larde.

----------

## zac2003

 *Larde wrote:*   

> Well, in redhat it's in the iputils rpm, so I guess you should try net-misc/iputils in gentoo.
> 
> Hth,
> 
> Larde.

 

well would'nt emerge -s tracepath have found that?

----------

## Larde

No, why should it? There is no "tracepath" in "net-misc/iputils".  :Wink: 

(-s only searches the package name, not the content)

Yours,

Larde.

----------

## zac2003

 *Larde wrote:*   

> No, why should it? There is no "tracepath" in "net-misc/iputils". 
> 
> (-s only searches the package name, not the content)
> 
> Yours,
> ...

 

emerging iputils will let you know if it comes with it  :Smile: 

Zac

----------

